# how much to feed my puppy?



## Slickfilip23 (Aug 18, 2010)

i feed my puppy 3 times a day and try to keep at 1/3 cup every meal but she seems to be very hungry and always once more. should i give her more? any suggestions? thanks


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't limit feed puppies unless they are the sort that will gorge themselves. I much prefer to let them eat as much as they want three times a day and pick up the food in between meals. Once they start getting a little, and I mean a little, too heavy, then I start to limit feed and that's usually around six months of age.

The amount fed doesn't sound like a lot. You have to look at your puppy and see if she's too thin or a bit chunky to decide if you need to feed more or not. They have growth spurts and need to eat more during them so keep that in mind if she suddenly acts more hungry than normal yet has a good weight.

Keep in mind that some dogs will keep eating until they explode and still look for more so you can't always go by the fact that she's acting hungry.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

How old is your pup? What does the food bag recommend? A cup a day isn't much food.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

what are you feeding? or can you give the amount of calories per cup


----------



## Slickfilip23 (Aug 18, 2010)

@veronica she is 10 weeks old and the bag said 1 cup for her weight but it seems low so i dont know


----------



## Slickfilip23 (Aug 18, 2010)

im feeding her blue buffalo puppy formula im not sure the calories


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

is this what you're feeding? Blue Buffalo - All Natural Chicken and Brown Rice Puppy Food










If she's getting plenty of exercise I would feed at the high end (3 cups) and see how she does. Watch her weight, you want her lean but not all ribs visible. Don't get set in feeding the same amount everyday though. As Elaine said when they go through a growth spurt they will need more food than usual. Same as if they played extra hard or did a lot of training and got treats or maybe had a lazy day with little exercise.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You definitely need to be feeding more than 1 cup total a day. Like Brandi mentioned in her above post, 3 cups per day (1 cup per meal) would be a good start.

Also, get your pup off the regular puppy formula and either feed the large breed puppy formula or the adult formula. The large breed formula has less calcium.


----------



## Slickfilip23 (Aug 18, 2010)

yes that is the correct chart. i started this morning with a cup and will continue the rest of the day like that. @ lucy dog the brand i have is blue buffalo life protection with life source for puppy is that okay? thanks guys


----------



## Slickfilip23 (Aug 18, 2010)

@ lucy dog correction on the food i see what u are saying i saw the large breed puppy food compared to what i have. they all are life protection formula im a dummy lol. i will try the other one and see how it goes


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I would begin switching her to the BB LB puppy food, and take her off regular puppy food. The calcium/phos levels are too high. You want your puppy to grow nice and slow....
I think at that age I was feed about 2 1/2 cups a day PLUS a ton of training treats.


----------



## Slickfilip23 (Aug 18, 2010)

i picked up a bag of the large breed puppy mix i am switching her today. hopefully it works out! THANKS everyone.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i fed my 9 weeks old pup 3 cups
a day. he also had snacks throughout
the day and treats
during training and socializing.


----------

